# Memory Lane Swap Meet



## Flat Tire (Jul 31, 2009)

The Memory Lane Swap Meet is coming up on August 7-8 in Grand Rapids Ohio. Always a good time! Great folks and food on site! Bring yer bikes, parts and cash! Get with Brad at the shop and he will buy you pizza!:eek:LOL


----------

